# $10 Prop Table



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

wow I will definitely be making one or two of these this year. Great job!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice job  I'll take 10 of em!


----------



## Victor (Sep 4, 2011)

I think I will have to make one of these, my dad has all of his junk on the work bench I was working on. Have you ever hammered something on it? I want place an anvil and clamp on mine.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Victor, I done lots of banging, I mean hammering on my table. You can always use corner braces to stiffen it up, but mine is rock solid.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

*work Table*

The only problem with getting the wood from the Culled bin, is you have to take what they have. There might not be any 2X4s in the bin. they might just have junk in there. It is very cool though and you lucked out getting what you needed, will keep my eyes open on the culled bin!!!


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Dose lowes have a culled bin too? We don't have a HD in our area yet. I keep hopeing that we get one soon.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

QueenRuby2002,

Generally Lowes does have culled bins too, though I think they're more prevalent in HD. Even if they don't, a 2x4-8 is only $3 or so, so you won't spend much more than what Hauntcast did in its video to pick up the supplies off the shelf. 

You could even try 2x3-8's too, they're a little bit cheaper and a bit lighter than the 2x4, though you might want to make some bracing from your scraps to make sure the table remains solid if you'll be doing pounding on it. Otherwise you'll be fine with it as it is.

Also, find the straightest pieces possible at the outset because it will make your life so much easier when building. There aren't any old growth trees around these days to get lumber from so the new growth lumber tends to warp a lot. So starting with a straight board first means you'll have less work to do later and your project will be better at the end.

Many times you have to pull a lot of pieces of lumber off the rack to find the straight ones. Sight down along one edge to see if it's straight and then flip it one turn and look down along one face and you'll see right away whether the board warps or not. Boards can look straight when you look at them from the side, but looking down one edge reveals its defects. Good luck!

Rich


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

thanks for sharing


----------



## MoxceyGirl (May 8, 2012)

Thank you for sharing! I've been using the top of my freezer as a work bench. I'm definately going to be making one of these!


----------



## Spooks-Magee (Aug 7, 2011)

Why the price? 

Because fifty cents is half of a dollar but 51 cents is much less than a dollar. It's psychological.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I built one just like this but I added casters to it so I can roll it outside on a nice day and so I can sweep underneath it. If you run some planks across the bottom of the frame then you can add store your toolboxes under it too.


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

I built a table much like this. But mine is a bit bigger. I used two 3/4" plywood sheets glued together for the 4' x 8' top. I screwed and glued all the joints and later I added 2" x 6" planks for a shelf that is 10" off the floor.

I swear, you would be shocked how sturdy it came out. You could probably sit a small car on top of mine. it may be heavy, but it is SOLID!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

I really like this idea!!! it is simple and not really expesive


----------



## Sideshow.Zombeau (May 4, 2013)

With my place being only 600 square feet I made mine collapsible to save room when I'm not working on it. Of course I always working on it, so I think I wasted the extra seven bucks {Henges and Carriage Bolts}. That is until I move again.


----------

